# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  تغطيه شامله عن اهم ملاعب كرة القدم بالعالم (ارجوا التثبيت)

## king of love

ملعب سان سيرو
 








 

المكان : ميلان \ايطاليا
النادي: اى سى ميلان \انتر ميلان
سنة البناء : 1927
سعة الاستاد : 85.700
__________________
ملعب ستامفورد بريدج




المكان : لندن\انجلترا
النادي : تشيلسى
سنة البناء : 1997
سعة الاستاد :42.229
___________________
ملعب الاولمبيكو



المكان : روما\ايطاليا
النادي : لاتسيو\روما
سنة البناء : 1952
سعة الاستاد :82.307
___________________
ملعب اولد ترافورد



المكان : مانشستر\انجلترا
النادي : مانشستر يونايتد
سنة البناء : 1910
سعة الاستاد : 68.174
__________________
ملعب جيمس بارك




المكان : نيوكاسل\انجلترا
النادي : نيوكاسل
سنة البناء : 2000
سعة الاستاد : 52.143
__________________
ملعب ميستالا

 




 

المكان : فالنسيا\اسبانيا
النادي: فالنسيا
سنة البناء : 1923
سعة الاستاد : 52.300
__________________
ملعب لويس الثانى




المكان : مونت كارلوا\فرنسا
النادي: موناكو
سنة البناء : 1985
سعة الاستاد : 18.581
__________________
ملعب الهايبرى




المكان : لندن\انجلترا
النادي: الارسنال
سنة البناء : 1997
سعة الاستاد : 38.500
_____________________
ملعب دراجاوا



المكان : بورتو\البرتغال
النادي: بورتو
سنة البناء : 2003
سعة الاستاد : 50.103
_________________
ملعب دى فرانس



المكان : سانيت دينيس\فرنسا
النادي: الاستاد الوطنى
سنة البناء : 1998
سعة الاستاد : 80.000
__________________
ملعب اليانز ارينا (اجمل ملعب على الاطلاق)



المكان : ميونيخ\المانيا
النادي : بايرن ميونمخ\ ميونخ 1860
سنة البناء :: 2005
سعة الاستاد : 66.000
______________________
ملعب الماراكانا



المكان : ريو ديجينيرو\ البرازيل
النادي : فلامينجو\فلامينيسي\بوتافاغو
سنة البناء :: 1950
سعة الاستاد : 95.000

----------


## king of love

ملعب سنتياجو برنابيو



المكان : مدريد\اسبانيا
النادي: ريال مدريد
سنة البناء : 1947
سعة الاستاد : 80.354
________________
ملعب كالديرون



المكان : مدريد\اسبانيا
النادي :: اتليتكو مدريد
سنة البناء :: 1966
سعة الاستاد :: 57.500
____________________
ملعب كامب نو



و تحت الانشاء ليصبح...


المكان : كاتالونيا\اسبانيا
النادية : برشلونة
سنة البناء : 1957
سعة الاستاد : 98.934
__________________
ملعب امستردام



المكان : امستردام\هولندا
النادي : اياكس امستردام
سنة البناء : 1996
سعة الاستاد : 51.324
__________________
ملعب فيلبس



المكان : ايندهوفن\هولندا
النادي : ايندهوفن
سنة البناء : 1913
سعة الاستاد : 36.500
_________________
ملعب انفيلد



المكان : ليفربول\انجلترا
النادي : ليفربول
سنة البناء : 1996
سعة الاستاد : 45.000
___________________
ملعب لينس بولارت


المكان : لانس\فرنسا
النادي : لانس
سنة البناء : 1998
سعة الاستاد : 41.810
____________________
ملعب باريس ديس برينسيس


المكان : باريس\فرنسا
النادي : باريس سان جيرمان
سنة البناء : 1998
سعة الاستاد : 48.712
__________________
ملعب جيرلاند



المكان : ليون\فرنسا
النادي : الومبيك ليون
سنة البناء : 1920
سعة الاستاد : 41.184
__________________
ملعب اويل ارينا



المكان : هامبورج\المانيا
النادي : هامبورج
سنة البناء : 2000
سعة الاستاد : 55.000
____________________
ملعب ادون بارك



المكان : دورتموند\المانيا
النادي: بروسيا دورتموند
سنة البناء : 1974
سعة الاستاد : 81.264
___________________

ملعب ديل البى



المكان : تورينو\ايطاليا
النادي: اليوفنتوس\تورينو
سنة البناء : 1990
سعة الاستاد : 71.012
___________________
ملعب سان باولو



المكان : نابولى\ايطاليا
النادي : نابولى
سنة البناء : 1959
سعة الاستاد : 78.210
____________________
ملعب برلين الاوليمبى



المكان : برلين\المانيا
النادي: هيرتا برلين
سنة البناء : 1936
سعة الاستاد : 76.065
__________________
ملعب الامارات







المكان : لندن\ انجلترا
النادي: ارسنال
سنة البناء : 2006
سعة الاستاد :     60,355
______________________
ملعب ويمبلي



المكان : لندن\ انجلترا
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء : 2007
سعة الاستاد : 90.000
______________________
ملعب دى لوز



المكان : لشبونة\البرتغال
النادي: بينفيكا
سنة البناء : 2003
سعة الاستاد : 65,647
______________________
ملعب خوزيه الفالدي



المكان : لشبونة\البرتغال
النادي: سبورتينج
سنة البناء : 2003
سعة الاستاد : 50,466  
.:....................................:.

----------


## king of love

ملاعب امم اوروبا euro 2008 

ارنست هابل






المكان : فيينا\اوستريا
سنة البناء : 1931
سعة الاستاد :  49.000
_______________________
بولين ارينا





المكان : سالزبيرج
النادي: ريد بول سالزبيرج
سنة البناء : 2007
سعة الاستاد : 30.000
______________________
تايفولي نيو


المكان : انزبيرج
النادي: تريول انزبيرج
سنة البناء : 2004
سعة الاستاد : 30.000
______________________
ويرذيرسي





المكان : كلاجين فورت
سنة البناء : 2007
سعة الاستاد : 32.000
______________________

جاكوب بارك





المكان: بايسل
النادي: بايسل
سنة البناء: 2001
سعة الاستاد: 33.200
_______________________
دي جينيف






المكان: جينيف\سويسرا
النادي: سيرفيتي
سنة البناء: 2001
سعة الاستاد: 31.000
_______________________
دي سويس



المكان: بيرن\سويسرا
النادي: بي اس سي ينج بويز
سنة البناء: 2005
سعة الاستاد: 32.000
.:....................................:.

----------


## king of love

الملاعب العربيه

استاد البحرين الوطني

]

المكان : الرفاع\البحرين
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء : 1982
سعة الاستاد : 30.000
________________________
استاد المحرق



المكان : المحرق\البحرين
النادي: المحرق
سعة الاستاد : 20.000
________________________
استاد الاهلي



المكان : المنامة\البحرين
النادي: الاهلي
سعة الاستاد : 10.000
_________________________
برج العرب 




المكان : الاسكندريه\مصر
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء : 2006
سعة الاستاد : 80.000
_________________________
استاد القاهرة الدولي




المكان : القاهرة\مصر
النادي: الاهلي
سنة البناء : 1960
سعة الاستاد : 74.100
________________________
استاد الزمالك



المكان : الجيزة\مصر
النادي: الزمالك
سعة الاستاد : 20.000
_________________________
استاد عصمان احمد عصمان



المكان : القاهرة\مصر
النادي: المقاولون العرب
سعة الاستاد : 60.000
_________________________
استاد اسوان



المكان : اسوان\مصر
النادي: اسوان
سعة الاستاد : 20.000
_________________________
استاد الشاب



المكان : بغداد\العراق
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء : 1966
سعة الاستاد : 45.000
_________________________
استاد فرانسو حريري



المكان :اربيل\العراق
النادي: اربيل
سنة البناء : 1992
سعة الاستاد : 40.000
____________________________
استاد الملك فهد الدولي         (يملك اكبر غطاء لملعب في العالم)





المكان :الرياض\المملكة السعودية العربيه
النادي: الهلال \ الشباب
سنة البناء : 1987
سعة الاستاد : 67.000
____________________________
استاد الامير فيصل بن فهد



المكان :الرياض\المملكة السعودية العربيه
النادي: النصر
سنة البناء : 1971
سعة الاستاد : 27.000
____________________________
استاد الملك عبدالعزيز



المكان :مكة\المملكة السعودية العربيه
النادي: الوحدة
سنة البناء : 1984
سعة الاستاد : 33.500
_____________________________
استاد الامير عبدالله الفيصل



المكان :جدة\المملكة السعودية العربيه
النادي: الاتحاد
سنة البناء : 1973
سعة الاستاد : 34.000
______________________________
استاد عمان الدولي



المكان : عمان\الاردن
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سعة الاستاد : 20.000
______________________________
استاد الشيخ زايد



المكان : ابوظبي\الامارات
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء: 1979
سعة الاستاد : 49.500
______________________________
استاد الرشيد



المكان : دبي\الامارات
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء: 1948
سعة الاستاد : 18.000
______________________________

----------


## king of love

استاد الخليفة الدولي



المكان : الدوحة\قطر
النادي: متعدد الاستخدام
سنة البناء: 2005
سعة الاستاد : 50.000

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات الحلوه هذي

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## الكروي

هناك خطا بسيط ملعب جاكوب بارك في بازل وليس باسيل  لان باسيل هناك منطقة صغيرة في سويسرا على هذا الاسم 
وشكرا

----------


## مضراوي

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ...
بصرآآآحه روووعه يعطيك الف عافيه 
تحياتي ..
mudhar17

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووو أحبائي على مروركم الرائع

----------


## king of love

12

----------


## المتحير

مشكور

----------


## king of love

_يسلموووووووووووووو على مروركم العطر
_

----------


## LUCKY

موضوع رااااااااائع و مجهود طيب 

سيتم التثبيت 

و شكراً

----------


## king of love

يسلمووووووووووووو على المرور

----------

